# Whitetail skirt steak



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

Its the last week of deer season here and I’m on backside of my land in the shooting house thinking about fajitas!! Deer fajitas! Y’all were kind enough to give plenty of fajita marinades to me today on the forum. A big thanks! What about venison fajitas! I have plenty of fresh backstrap and tenderloin. Any ideas you smokers have will be much appreciated.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2019)

Go for it sounds excellent there guy. Same as you would beef would be my way.
But you got have the deer first.  

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Go for it sounds excellent the guy. Same as you would beef would be my way.
> But you git have the deer first.
> 
> Warren


Got plenty of fresh deer meat from this season. Gonna experiment. Experimentation is always good!!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

No extra deer meat today. There is always tomorrow. Need one more back strap!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

The family is not fond of Venison steak or roast. The legs get divided into 1/2" cubes for Chili, 1 1/2-2" cubes for Braised or Stew meat and several pounds of thin strips for Fajitas and Stir fried meals...JJ


----------

